# new tiagra shifters



## edgeman (Nov 1, 2005)

thinking of purchasing a 07' giant ocr 2 which is equipped with the new 9spd tiagra shifters. my LBS does not have one in stock as of now,so i have no idea how they feel. what my LBS said is that they are now shaped like the 105 10spd shifters & also have a feature (window on hoods) where you can actually see what gear you are in. would appreciate any feedback/thoughts from anyone who has these new tiagra shifters. THX


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

This quote was given by the owners of IBEX Bikes in their forum on the Aprisa and they said this about the new Tiagra, "This new Tiagra group is terrific. I think you'll find it better than the old 9-speed 105 group, for less money."


----------

